# What is the difference between and angler and a fisherman?



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

I am curious to as what other think what it means to be a fisherman. I know for myself being a fisherman means I am determined/stubborn until I catch a least one fish. That I have a student mentality and when possible teach. Lastly, respect other fisherman no matter what stage they are in. It's funny but some other forum member was spouting off how being a fisherman opens the doors to a brother/sisterhood and I thought whoa taking it a little far there friend but when you think about it they might be right. This is a saying that went around from my raver days....PLUR. Peace love unity respect. One.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

This is a good question. Angler seems like a more aggressive word to me. I think of someone trying to locate and catch fish. Fisherman seems more laid back to me. I think of someone just soaking bait and enjoying being outside. An angler might be in some sort of competition whereas a fisherman is just relaxing. An angler may be in it just for the sport. A fisherman may be trying to get something to eat. Maybe I have it mixed up lol. That's just what I think. I consider myself a fisherman by my definitions. I don't always catch something and I don't try very hard to catch fish when I go. I just like getting out and being near the water. I agree with what you said about the brotherhood/sisterhood thing.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

My thinking is purely from the definition - Angler is someone who fishes with a rod and reel.....Fisherman is someone who catches fish for pleasure or a living, by any means.

......not to open a can of worms (pardon the pun)....one's mileage(said usage) may vary based on today's political correctness......


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

An angler is someone who fishes with A rod and A real.
Fishing can be done with A harpoon, or A net. Either way can be done recreational or commercial.


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

The best answer i've heard is from a fisherman/angler's wife. "He must be an angler because he has a building dedicated for holding all his equipment".


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

The difference is that one actually catches fish, while the other one talks about "the one that got away" !


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

i'm an Angler, because i'm always looking for better angles to catch fish.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I Googled both terms: of course, it sets the " political correctness " tone to the question. 
I will leave it up to the public to look it up themselves.

As a leading member of the SignMakers website that I belong to, we often ask the same question......
are we a Sign Painter, Sign Maker or Artisan ??
A Sign Painter has many skills. Design, layout, a keen knowledge of paints and chemicals and a fine control of the brush. Willing to teach others. 
An Artisan can sculpt and carve in many mediums, has knowledge of many applications for signage and installation procedures.
Has a thorough working knowledge of tools, chemicals, mediums, paints and has a fine hand with the brush. Willing to teach others.
A Sign Maker is a person that just went out and bought a plotter and some software to make vinyl stickers. They have NO
knowledge of design, layout, or working in other mediums.... Does not know how to teach. ( similar in nature to a "gill netter" in the fishing arena )

Your SKILL in anything sets you apart from the rest of the pack. 
whether it be fishing, angling, craftsman, painting, sewing, mechanic, skiing, surfing, boating, biking, carbenter, or whatever - - - -
if you have a SKILL in any particular area, you should hone that skill and become the best at it that you can be.
In our Craftsman's World, we have a saying - - - Learn one - Do One - Teach One

jus my dos centavos


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Fisherman one who likes tofish

Angler one who likes to fish and hunt or be in the outdoors????


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Fishman said:


> Fisherman one who likes tofish
> 
> Angler one who likes to fish and hunt or be in the outdoors????


For me an angler is one who just wants to catch fish. They don't care about regs or common courtesy, they leave a mess, and only care about themselves. Just an all round douche bag. Nah mean? A fisherman is a gentleman scholar, conservationist, and naturalist all in one in my book. I am no where near that but it doesn't mean I can't keep trying. That last line on barefootjohnny's post "learn one, do one, teach one", that's what it's about.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Angling is the act of catching fish with rod and reel.
Fish'n is a state of mind.
Gone fish'n!


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

I believe the difference is that an angler has one of those cute wicker baskets with a lid to put his fish in and a fisherman, well,... doesn't.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

BigWillJ said:


> My thinking is purely from the definition - Angler is someone who fishes with a rod and reel.....Fisherman is someone who catches fish for pleasure or a living, by any means.
> 
> ......not to open a can of worms (pardon the pun)....one's mileage(said usage) may vary based on today's political correctness......


I think your answer is the most correct. All anglers are fishermen, but not all fishermen are anglers.



Fishman said:


> Fisherman one who likes tofish
> 
> Angler one who likes to fish and hunt or be in the outdoors????


Sorry to disagree mate, but hunting has nothing to do with angling. 



Mastrbaitr said:


> For me an angler is one who just wants to catch fish. They don't care about regs or common courtesy, they leave a mess, and only care about themselves. Just an all round douche bag. Nah mean? A fisherman is a gentleman scholar, conservationist, and naturalist all in one in my book. I am no where near that but it doesn't mean I can't keep trying. That last line on barefootjohnny's post "learn one, do one, teach one", that's what it's about.


You are SO far off, Anglers are sportsmen, and thus most conservation minded. That would be part of the difference between an angler and a fisherman. You can be a commercial fisherman, but not a commercial angler. It is the angler that is a gentleman scholar, conservationist and naturalist. I don't care for your book. I think it needs a re-write. 



phillyguy said:


> I believe the difference is that an angler has one of those cute wicker baskets with a lid to put his fish in and a fisherman, well,... doesn't.


 Well, not all anglers have a cute wicker basket (btw, it's called a creel - hence "creel limit".) But I do have one. 

But then, I aspire to be a piscator.

Oh, and for further reading, one might see _The Compleat Angler_ By Izaak Walton 

One of the three first books I read on piscatorial pursuits.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

RoryGoggin said:


> Sorry to disagree mate, but hunting has nothing to do with angling.




After further review I stand corrected.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

The difference is that one actually catches fish, while the other one talks about "the one that got away" . . . LOL !!!


----------



## Bubba717 (Jan 8, 2016)

I have wondered about this as the town I lived in I knew many anglers who took people on fishing trips and they were skilled. I can't judge, but seems like the term angler is a rather new term and the term fisherman has been around for thousands of years for the main purpose of fishing to put food on the table. The definitions people gave above though were from a dictionary are still inaccurate as a fisherman uses a rod and reel also and has been for millennia a long time before the term angler came along and some fishermen refer to themselves as anglers, so the two terms can be interchangable. There were many skilled fishermen before this new term "angler" came around and they didn't have fancy computers, gadgets etc to assist them in catching their fish. Either way, it is kind of a bummer when you see people fish and after hooking the fish, throw it back. Sort of defeats the purpose and is a new thing that our grandfathers would have probably been surprised by. But anyway, here is the definition for angler that I found:“Angler” has been used to mean “one who fishes with a hook and line” since the mid-16th century, and is based on the verb “to angle,” which has meant “to fish” since the late 15th century. This verb “to angle” is based on the noun “angle,” meaning “hook for fishing,” which is now considered archaic but was in use until the 19th century. - Though, I am 45 and fish haven't heard the term angler until I was in my 30s...


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Even though some of you don't like commercial fisherman/waterman, they are fisherman, and good people. http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k...9-0-42157700-1422982560_thumb_zpsmxwzpwk8.jpg


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I think an angler is someone who targets a specific fish species when they go fishing. A fisherman is someone,like me, who enjoys whatever they reel in.

Angler will be used more since "fisherman" is gender oriented and there are plenty of women who really enjoy the sport.

My two cents


----------



## 757_Fisherman (May 29, 2015)

yerbyray said:


> I think an angler is someone who targets a specific fish species when they go fishing. A fisherman is someone,like me, who enjoys whatever they reel in.
> 
> Angler will be used more since "fisherman" is gender oriented and there are plenty of women who really enjoy the sport.
> 
> My two cents


I agree. In my opinion an angler targets a specific species, while a fisherman just likes to catch fish no matter what species. I used to think of myself as a fisherman, but I think I'm going to be more of an angler this year and target specific species. Of course I'm stating that based on my opinion of angler and fisherman.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Are you part of the 80 percent or the 20 percent. 20 percent of the angler/fisherman catch 80 percent of the fish. I think a Angler would be a student of the sport. Always learning, there for falling into 20 percent group.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Never knowed thar was a difference. Always thunked theys was one and the same and had time to be out with a line in the water. Whether it had a hook on the line or not don't matter.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

a discussion on fisherman vs angler............man the fishing must be slow!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

wdbrand said:


> never knowed thar was a difference. Always thunked theys was one and the same and had time to be out with a line in the water. Whether it had a hook on the line or not don't matter.


 lol! X2


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

An angler is strictly hook and line rod and reel, and fishes purely for sport generally using lures not bait to attract a bite. fisherman catches fish by any means necessary, hook and line, nets, trot line, jugs, traps..ext, for food or to earn a living generally using bait. All angler's are fishermen, but not all fishermen are angler's.


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

Benji said:


> An angler is strictly hook and line rod and reel, and fishes purely for sport generally using lures not bait to attract a bite. fisherman catches fish by any means necessary, hook and line, nets, trot line, jugs, traps..ext, for food or to earn a living generally using bait. All angler's are fishermen, but not all fishermen are angler's.


I like that take.

To me, the main difference is the amount invested in tackle: Anglers = big bucks, fisherman= slightly less.


----------



## Lookdown (Sep 20, 2012)

I do believe this is the most arbitrary and stupid thread I've ever read on a fishing forum and that's saying a metric ton. Holy hell, they're both words and your personal definition of them means about as much as a shrimp's chance in the ocean. I know winter sucks but this is ridiculous. Both words mean the same thing fellers. PLUR on.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Go fishing! That's what I do. Plus spend too much time on this computer.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Lookdown said:


> I do believe this is the most arbitrary and stupid thread I've ever read on a fishing forum and that's saying a metric ton. Holy hell, they're both words and your personal definition of them means about as much as a shrimp's chance in the ocean. I know winter sucks but this is ridiculous. Both words mean the same thing fellers. PLUR on.


Remember, "If it matters to somebody, it matters".


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

That's what truely matters BigWill. It counts!!!!!


----------

